# New guy looking for a classical song



## waldo25 (Feb 21, 2007)

Yo all- 
Im looking for a title of a classical song, I think it is called classical gasph??? The one Im lookin for is played with guitars??? Anyone know the real name of this song or the artist? Thanks in advance 

.wmc


----------



## waldo25 (Feb 21, 2007)

CLASSICAL GAS!!!!!!! Love this song!!!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Classical Gas is the title ... written by Mason Williams in 1968. A performance can be viewed on Youtube: 



=

There are many versions of the above - this is closer to the original, I think.


----------



## waldo25 (Feb 21, 2007)

wow love it. I found another version-electrical Gas


----------



## Baroquebitch (Feb 28, 2007)

awwww my brother used to practice Classical Gas all of the time! I'm so happy I came into this thread!


----------

